# WWIII began on 091101 and Islam is kicking our arses!



## BenMarbleMD (Feb 4, 2011)

yep they are kicking our arses primarily bc DICK + BUSH = SCREWED but Obama has taken the ball and run with it i.e. continue to attempt to fight WWIII in a PC manner.....hint....WAR AINT PC!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2011)

What evidence do you have that it has the scope of either WWI or WWII or that we happen to be losing?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 4, 2011)

Not WW3 , but we have done most things exactly wrong since 911.

It has been as if we were taking orders from the terrorists.


----------



## BenMarbleMD (Feb 4, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> What evidence do you have that it has the scope of either WWI or WWII or that we happen to be losing?



you are kidding, right?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2011)

BenMarbleMD said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What evidence do you have that it has the scope of either WWI or WWII or that we happen to be losing?
> ...



Nope

List some facts and we will talk


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry doc marble, you're no Paul Revere.


----------



## Marie888 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, interesting that you say that..

Here's an article from September 2001


An Afghan-American speaks - Osama Bin Laden - Salon.com


"An Afghan-American speaks
You can't bomb us back into the Stone Age. We're already there. But you can start a new world war, and that's exactly what Osama bin Laden wants. "


"When you think Taliban, think Nazis. When you think bin Laden, think Hitler."


"And guess what: That's bin Laden's program. That's exactly what he wants. That's why he did this. Read his speeches and statements. It's all right there. He really believes Islam would beat the West. It might seem ridiculous, but he figures if he can polarize the world into Islam and the West, he's got a billion soldiers. If the West wreaks a holocaust in those lands, that's a billion people with nothing left to lose; that's even better from Bin Laden's point of view. He's probably wrong -- in the end the West would win, whatever that would mean -- but the war would last for years and millions would die, not just theirs but ours. "




.


----------



## JScott (Feb 4, 2011)

BenMarbleMD said:


> yep they are kicking our arses primarily bc DICK + BUSH = SCREWED but Obama has taken the ball and run with it i.e. continue to attempt to fight WWIII in a PC manner.....hint....WAR AINT PC!



Yer funny.

You make me laff.


----------



## BenMarbleMD (Feb 4, 2011)

It is my belief that the goal of the religious extremists is implementation of the Mutually Assured Destruction scenario wherein all human life on the planet comes to an end via nuclear holocaust....then they'll get their 72 virgins or streets paved in gold/angels/harps singing songs...etc.  

It is also my belief that for the past several THOUSAND years there has been a real world experiment wherein religions based on non-reality based concepts of "GOD" have been allowed to freely propagate.  The goal of religion is supposedly to unite people but non-reality based religions only unite members of said religion while guaranteeing war forever and so that is what this experiment has led to...

It is my belief that a reality based definition of "GOD" that applies to all humans should unite all humans thus creating a plan for long term survival.  I could be wrong


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 4, 2011)

BenMarbleMD said:


> yep they are kicking our arses primarily bc DICK + BUSH = SCREWED but Obama has taken the ball and run with it i.e. continue to attempt to fight WWIII in a PC manner.....hint....WAR AINT PC!



You are a Loon


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2011)

> It is also my belief that for the past several THOUSAND years there has been a real world experiment wherein religions based on non-reality based concepts of "GOD" have been allowed to freely propagate. The goal of religion is supposedly to unite people but non-reality based religions only unite members of said religion while guaranteeing war forever and so that is what this experiment has led to...



Can you name a religion that is based on reality rather than faith?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> BenMarbleMD said:
> 
> 
> > yep they are kicking our arses primarily bc DICK + BUSH = SCREWED but Obama has taken the ball and run with it i.e. continue to attempt to fight WWIII in a PC manner.....hint....WAR AINT PC!
> ...



No, just another wannabe troll hangin' out in mama's basement patting it's self on the back as to it's ability to manipulate foolish adults to respond to idiotic drivel.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2011)

> It is my belief that the goal of the religious extremists is implementation of the Mutually Assured Destruction scenario wherein all human life on the planet comes to an end via nuclear holocaust....then they'll get their 72 virgins or streets paved in gold/angels/harps singing songs...etc.



The US and Russia are the only nations capable of engaging in MAD

Does that mean we don't get our virgins?


----------



## Colin (Feb 4, 2011)

BenMarbleMD said:


> yep they are kicking our arses primarily bc DICK + BUSH = SCREWED but Obama has taken the ball and run with it i.e. continue to attempt to fight WWIII in a PC manner.....hint....WAR AINT PC!



What does MD stand for in your nick? I can only assume it stands for moronic dickhead.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 4, 2011)

About the only thing Marble is right about is that War isn't PC. the rest seems to be so much garbage.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 4, 2011)

Comparing conventional conflicts and unconventional conflicts is apples and footballs.  

I assume that the "PC" stuff refers to the ROE.  The ROE exists for legitimate tactical reasons.  I understood exactly why we couldn't go scorched earth when I lived under the ROE.  

For the people that are wondering, watch "Restrepo" and then come up with a workable plan for waging combat in Afghanistan. 

It's not like the military is full of dullards.  Most generals have a Ph.D. and have thought about warfare as a profession for 20+ years.


----------



## BenMarbleMD (Feb 5, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> > It is also my belief that for the past several THOUSAND years there has been a real world experiment wherein religions based on non-reality based concepts of "GOD" have been allowed to freely propagate. The goal of religion is supposedly to unite people but non-reality based religions only unite members of said religion while guaranteeing war forever and so that is what this experiment has led to...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name a religion that is based on reality rather than faith?


 yes it is called *REALIGION*


----------



## BenMarbleMD (Feb 5, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> > It is my belief that the goal of the religious extremists is implementation of the Mutually Assured Destruction scenario wherein all human life on the planet comes to an end via nuclear holocaust....then they'll get their 72 virgins or streets paved in gold/angels/harps singing songs...etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but if a rogue nuke can trick either side into thinking it came from the other then they get MAD... 

try thinking ahead a few steps next time


----------



## JScott (Feb 5, 2011)

BenMarbleMD said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > > It is also my belief that for the past several THOUSAND years there has been a real world experiment wherein religions based on non-reality based concepts of "GOD" have been allowed to freely propagate. The goal of religion is supposedly to unite people but non-reality based religions only unite members of said religion while guaranteeing war forever and so that is what this experiment has led to...
> ...



The more you post the more like you seem to resemble Jared Loughner.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 5, 2011)

BenMarbleMD said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > > It is my belief that the goal of the religious extremists is implementation of the Mutually Assured Destruction scenario wherein all human life on the planet comes to an end via nuclear holocaust....then they'll get their 72 virgins or streets paved in gold/angels/harps singing songs...etc.
> ...



Unless the nuclear device was launched from a launch site in the USA or Russia (which NORAD tracks) it's doubtful that a nuclear attack would trigger mutual assured destruction.

As horrible as it would be, the state of the world right now is such that any nuclear detonation would cause immediate suspicion of terrorism and not a state sponsored event.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2011)

BenMarbleMD said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > > It is my belief that the goal of the religious extremists is implementation of the Mutually Assured Destruction scenario wherein all human life on the planet comes to an end via nuclear holocaust....then they'll get their 72 virgins or streets paved in gold/angels/harps singing songs...etc.
> ...



That would make a good movie......doesn't cut it in real life though


----------



## BenMarbleMD (Feb 5, 2011)

Colin said:


> BenMarbleMD said:
> 
> 
> > yep they are kicking our arses primarily bc DICK + BUSH = SCREWED but Obama has taken the ball and run with it i.e. continue to attempt to fight WWIII in a PC manner.....hint....WAR AINT PC!
> ...



those who support The Duopoly can only resort to the 'shoot the messenger' routine bc they have NOTHING else to offer....Suicide would be quicker than the slow death we'll get if ya'll keep supporting The Duopoly!

anyway I'll rephrase the original quote..

WWIII began on 091101 when Islam attacked...
They are kicking our arses primarily bc of the tard like action of Bush N Cheney ("Christians") but then Obama (Christian?) has taken the ball and run with it by continuing to fight the war in a PC manner when war is never 'PC'!


----------



## JScott (Feb 5, 2011)

BenMarbleMD said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > BenMarbleMD said:
> ...



Are you conscience dreaming?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2011)

BenMarbleMD said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > BenMarbleMD said:
> ...



How profound...

I don't know what we did on this board before you got here


----------



## BenMarbleMD (Feb 5, 2011)

JScott said:


> BenMarbleMD said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



another boring 'shoot the messenger' routine 

btw u probably think u don't believe in 'realigion' but I'm betting that you do...


----------



## BenMarbleMD (Feb 5, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> BenMarbleMD said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



PROFOUND? thou do protest a wee bit much...
*
I Believe....."I believe you should put a woman on a pedestal......high enough so you can look up her dress."* 


I bet u think this is 'profound' too...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2011)

BenMarbleMD said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BenMarbleMD said:
> ...



Steve Martin at his best


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. You can bet that in several global war rooms, *all the top ones, USA, England, Russia, China, France, etc.*, the Generals who plan what to do after a Islamic attack in the nuclear sort, they have many precise methods and targets to strike already planned ahead.
2. And you can bet that Mecca will be one of the very first sites that gets wiped out.
3. Ben is onto something, and has a clue what will take place, and I can help him see the light.
4. When it becomes either us or them, guess who the Nations with nuclear power will choose?
5. I wouldn't be surprised if we use those nukes which only kill people and leave structures intact over some cities, espesically where there is oil locations envolved.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. You can bet that in several global war rooms, *all the top ones, USA, England, Russia, China, France, etc.*, the Generals who plan what to do after a Islamic attack in the nuclear sort, they have many precise methods and targets to strike already planned ahead.
> ...



Other than giving goofy fundamentalists jerk-off material, there is absolutely no tactical advantage to nuking holy sites.

In fact, it would be a disaster (aside from being morally reprehensible).  

This is why I am glad that smarter people than you have their finger on the button and you aren't in charge of jack shit.


----------



## JScott (Feb 6, 2011)

BenMarbleMD said:


> JScott said:
> 
> 
> > BenMarbleMD said:
> ...



Ok, first off, what the hell message did you deliver?

Second, no I dont believe in "realigion". I believe there is nothing after this. Is that so hard for you to fathom? There is no great experiment. You either do or you dont. I dont. Im here by chance and I dont care what you think youre here for.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






geauxtohell said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. Tell me that if NYC gets nuked.
2. I thnk if you are a real American, your mind may change.
3. But if you are a Muslim, you will be yelling from the roof tops, we nuked NYC ourselves.
4. But you see, there will be a signiture of the nuke site, which will point to where it was made.
5. There will be no confusion, when we take out Mecca.
6. And I think we should take out Mecca even if Islam tries to deliver a nuke to America to set it off, and fail.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Tell me that if NYC gets nuked.
> 2. I thnk if you are a real American, your mind may change.
> 3. But if you are a Muslim, you will be yelling from the roof tops, we nuked NYC ourselves.
> 4. But you see, there will be a signiture of the nuke site, which will point to where it was made.
> ...



Go eat a dick with your "real American" bullshit.  In the past 8 years I've watched you self professed "real Americans" fuck up our foreign policy beyond any sort of recognition and guys like me end up going overseas to back up the bullshit that comes out of your mouths.

Attacking Mecca would be the worst fucking thing we could do.  I am glad you aren't in charge of shit other than "Sir James Of Texas".  You are barely capable of that duty.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






geauxtohell said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Tell me that if NYC gets nuked.
> ...





1. Gotohell, dude, you lost yet another debate.
2. *Checkmate*!
3. No huge surprise there anyway.
4. Trust me, plans are in place if we take a nuke from Islam.
5. We are not half as dumb as you think we are.
6. Attacking Mecca would be the way to stop Islam in its tracks.
7. Works for me.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Gotohell, dude, you lost yet another debate.
> 2. *Checkmate*!
> 3. No huge surprise there anyway.



Wow.  The village idiot once again declares himself the winner in an online thread, er "debate".  

Shocking.



> 4. Trust me, plans are in place if we take a nuke from Islam.



I don't trust you.  I doubt you have the inside scoop on what is under your couch, let alone our nuclear strategy.  



> 5. We are not half as dumb as you think we are.



I suspect you are twice as stupid as I think you are.  



> 6. Attacking Mecca would be the way to stop Islam in its tracks.



No, it would incite a holy war with a religion with over a billion adherents.  Though, I suspect some of the bible thumper loony evangelicals are praying for that to happen.


----------



## elvis (Feb 6, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Gotohell, dude, you lost yet another debate.
> ...



are you saying Bush has taken control of chesswars' handle?


----------



## BenMarbleMD (Feb 9, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Gotohell, dude, you lost yet another debate.
> ...



umm WWIII is a HOLY WAR and it began on 091101


----------



## BenMarbleMD (Feb 9, 2011)

JScott said:


> BenMarbleMD said:
> 
> 
> > JScott said:
> ...



if u believe in REALITY then u believe in REALIGION whether u know it or not


----------



## editec (Feb 9, 2011)

*



WWIII began on 091101 and Islam is kicking our arses! 

Click to expand...

 
Get a grip!*


----------



## BenMarbleMD (Feb 10, 2011)

editec said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so  u think we are winning or that it isn't a global war?


----------



## BenMarbleMD (Feb 10, 2011)

BenMarbleMD said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



that's what I thought


----------

